# What sort of float to get a horse who scrambles?



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey
Apologies if there are previous posts on this, had a quick look through the first few pages but didnt see anything. I am looking at buying my first float and wanted some thoughts. My new gelding will be using it the most but will probably take the old boy out to the beach for a plod every now and then too.

So far I have only floated him once and in a straight load - he was fine by himself with the divider open but once my friends horse was loaded and the divider put in place he really struggled to stay on his feet going around corners. The divider was just a bar, it did not go all the way down to the floor but I guess he found it harder to spread his legs and balance with another horse in there. It was a rental trailer and did seem like a bit of a squeeze with two small-ish horses compared to previous trailers I have hired.

I'm wondering what peoples thoughts are on angle loads and whether they are better for horses with this issue? They are more expensive here, like about $5000 more and I worry about not being able to see both horses properly through the window with an angle load. Are there things that can be done with a straight load to help a horse that scrambles like different footing or can it improve with time? He is still quite young and I don't think he has been in floats much, only trucks.

Many thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My immediate thought was you said, _"So far I have only floated him once and in a straight load - he was fine by himself with the divider open but once my friends horse was loaded and the divider put in place he really struggled to stay on his feet going around corners._" 
Who is driving and how fast are you going around corners???

You need to what feels like "crawl" when going around a corner for any horse to maintain their balance. Some horses can re-cover their footing faster than others, but so many times that scramble is because the driver of the rig makes abrupt starts, stops, turns, acceleration and deceleration movements...
_*Everything*_ when trailering a horse needs to be deliberate and slowly accomplished.
If the horse truly needs more space for his stance you will either need to look for a extra-wide trailer _{some warmblood trailers are like this} _or maybe a stock trailer style that multiple horses can be hauled together with no dividers but can be tied to keep them from wandering or crowding another. A regular width 2 horse, straight or slant may just not be wide enough..a solid divider would of restricted his stance even more than a bar divider with open bottom.
Actually with a horse who may have balance issues to start with, I would not ever put him in a slant load trailer. If in a stock trailer and_ the horse_ chooses to stand at an angle, fine...but not to be forced to stand that way...not happening. _jmo_ 
Personally, knowing you _have_ a scrambler...I would not put that horse on a trailer without full leg protection of shipping bandages and bell boots to protect him from himself, and actually any other horse that rides next to him would also be fully leg protected for the same reasons, to reduce the risk of injury.

Things to try to see if it makes a difference before looking to buy any style trailer.

I have taken new trailer owners and drivers out for a ride in their rig... they get stood in the back of the trailer, hands in their pockets and *not* allowed to hold on, _*not*_ lean or brace their body against walls _hard _as we go down the road... stop, start, turn, accelerate, decelerate faster... a new understanding of what the horse endures they get. 
Might be something you want to give a shot at to understand the feeling and sensation then take your horse for another ride and see if he handles it differently...then start a search for the trailer that meets your needs first, not your wants.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Ivoryinfullbloom (Jan 24, 2013)

*Horse scrambling in trailer*

My horse trailered fine in a two horse straight load for about two years. 
All of a sudden he started scrambling, tearing off his shoes and tearing up the padding on the walls. After experimenting with different trailers, I bought a stock trailer with a middle divider. Each side could hold two horses, but he gets his on side. He also rides with his butt to the front. He has been very happy with no falling at all.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts - horseloving guy, my partner was pulling the float because I have not yet learnt to but will do so when we purchase one. He drives VERY carefully and extremely slowly around corners so it definitely isn't a case of bad driving.
I just wondered about angle loads as had read situations with other people who had scramblers and their horses did much better at balancing in one as opposed to in a straight load float. I most certainly want to buy a float that suits him best, I do not care about having a pretty or fancy float if it is not right for him. The leg protection is a good idea and I will certainly look into that for him. My main concern is to make sure he is as happy as possible and safe.
Thanks!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Whenever I can, I give my horse as much room as possible in the trailer. That means that she often turns around backwards. Not such a big deal in the trailer I have now, but I used to have a fairly narrow two horse bumper pull and how in blazes she managed to turn around in that is beyond me.

More and more trailers are coming out now with backwards positioning. That might help. Remember that speeding up too fast is not usually the problem with drivers & trailers -- its slowing down too fast. So on the straights, riding backwards is definitely easier on the horse: they can sit on their haunches to brace. However, I agree with another poster - re-evaluate the driving. Hauling two horses handles differently than hauling one horse as well.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, since you can cross off some of the possibilities of driver inexperience...

Maybe your horse _would_ like a slant load better... borrow one and see how he does going down the road..
I personally don't like slants but know many who love them.
I find in my experience that it is a PITA getting past the last loaded on a full trailer to back him off after releasing his head...some simply are to long in the body to fit in any stall and the stalls sure seem narrower to me that my appendix Thoroughbred body horse (not stocky but lanky) you can't close the divider because the stall is to narrow and bangs his rib cage... or he is to long and you still can't close the divider.
I have had experience only with slants with a rear tack storage area and find it makes that opening narrow and dark tunnel feeling to me....I like a wide open sliding center divider or just a open stock-trailer back as they are inviting looking and not appearing to squish-tight to the horse.

Best of luck in what you look to purchase...Be safe and Happy Trails.
:wink:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My very first horse/show mare was a scrambler in trailer she would shred her shipping boots,pull shoes etc.:shock: We end up taking the divider completely out of the trailer & like magic she became a sane horse in the trailer again As long as we had that straight haul trailer she never had a divider,then next trailer she was hauled in was stock trailer again she liked that,as older horse we never hauled her much again but those few times she did went in angle haul & didn't seem to mind it:wink:


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for that, I will try and find an angle load somewhere and test one out - all of the rentals I've seen so far are straight load only but I guess if I find an angle load to purchase they should let me test it out first. 
I've read that angle loads can be bad for horses in that they don't allow the horses to lower their heads or something along those lines and can affect their breathing especially on long trips? I also dont like the like the fact that with an angle load the horse at the front is effectively blocked off by the horse at the back, just wonder in an emergency situation whether that could be a problem if someone panicked or you had to get them off in a hurry.
The main thing is finding a float that he is comfortable to travel in with another horse at times so may be a bit of trial and error before buying one. Definitely want to take my time as it is a big purchase!
Thanks for the thoughts and advice


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

With the thoughts you just expressed yourself in your above post...
_
Why are you going to look for anything other than a stock trailer?_
:???:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing not addressed is your horses experience. By that I mean horses have to learn how to stand in a trailer just like the driver has to learn how to pull a trailer. You say you've trailered him only once, has he been trailered more by previous owners? If not you've got an inexperienced horse that needs time to learn how to balance himself.

As for the problems you've heard about slant load trailers, that list isn't something I've ever heard on this side of the pond. Straight loads have gotten scarce because most people use slant or stock trailers.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Horselovingguy - I googled stock trailer because I wasn't sure what you meant by this. I'm assuming you mean the ones that around the size of a horse float but with opens bars instead of solid walls. Can't say I've ever seen one of those in New Zealand.

Darrin - he is only 7 and the lady that owned him before me only had him for a month, she used a truck for her horses but I don't know what experience he had before her. I am hoping it might be a case of inexperience with once he gets a few more trips under his belt will get more comfortable.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Stock trailers are generally used more by farmers/ranchers than pure horse people because you can pretty much haul any critter in them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Darrin, yes I've never seen one around where I live but then we are just only rural and most people around here are on small blocks.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Outfitters, trail ride businesses use this kind of trailer to move their stock around. 
By me it is more common to see a "stock trailer" than a enclosed one.
They come in different "looks" from very open {just pipe made sided trailers} to ones that are solid sided but the very top few inches have slots for air movement, and everything in between.
Here is a link to many "stock trailers" in different sizes, style...
_https://www.google.com/search?q=stock+trailer+pictures&client=firefox-a&hs=Yd3&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=t2rzUvHLN9SMkAfluYGYCg&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=624_








I have what is known as a semi-stock. I have 2 dedicated straight stalls in front, then a gate that locks across the entire trailer, then the back section is a open box area. I can also make it a completely open box by removing the stall divider...pretty versatile for many jobs.
My trailer can carry 4 horses total...I have 3 so that is all I put in it when we go riding. 
I live where true "cold" of freezing temperatures don't happen {often} so it is not a requirement of closed in trailer sides. Better for me to have air flow for cooling during hotter, humid conditions.:smile:
All new trailers come with options of flooring, mats, padding, colors, steel or aluminum...just like a car you can raise the price through the roof or keep it realistic and go happily down the road to your destination with horse in tow.
I also own another trailer, 2 horse, extra high and wide ramp load bumper pull....I prefer my semi-stock.


----------

